# Wood fungus



## FIsh i (25 Aug 2015)

Hi guys
I've got lots of fungus growing on my Manzanita wood,it's been in my tank for over a year in the past I have had the odd bit turn up but recently it's gone crazy! Tank info 100I litre,lights on for 7hours per day,water change 35% each week,no co2 low level plants rotala java moss/ fern,reg monthly filter clean,fish way under stocked for tank size,1 mil of easy carbo and profits each day. I have took the wood out and gave it a good old scrub with a tooth brush but sadly after a few days comes back Any ideas very welcome,
Thanks
Justin


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Justin
I wouldn't take the wood out as your encouraging more fungal/bacteria growth on your wood!
Are you sure its proper Manzanita wood?
You should be dosing 2ml per day Liquid Carbon!
Cut back on your hours per day lighting...say 4 or 5 for a few weeks!
Upload a few pictures...which can help!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## FIsh i (25 Aug 2015)

Hey bud yep 100% manzanita bought from Mr manzanita lol The wood has been fine small growth in the past so not sure what has changed over the last month! In the past when I have dosed 2mil my fish endlers have not enjoyed the experience flicking etc, When I have taken the wood out I have even scrubbed it with the liquid carbon hmmmmmm any how here is a shot https://imageshack.us/i/eyu896K5j 
Thanks


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2015)

Hi 
Liquid Carbon can do that to some inhabitants!
It does look like Manzanita....Apple snails have eaten that fungus on my Mopani wood before!
It may disappear eventually...strange as it may seem I have never got fungus/bacteria on my Manzanita as I leave it floating on the surface for a few weeks prior to scaping!
Shrimp/Ottos may eat it!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## FIsh i (25 Aug 2015)

The plan Pick the worst off whist wood is still in the tank, when doing this weeks water change rub the rest off with siphon in hand, spot treat the rest with the daily easy carbo"............
Justin


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Aug 2015)

Hi Fish i, This is normal Don't panic. The mould does no harm apart from looking   It will go just give it time 

One link to put your mind at ease 

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/white-mould-on-wood.35725/


----------



## Lukmana91 (26 Aug 2015)

Question: How effectively would shrimps clean the wood?


----------



## Tim Harrison (26 Aug 2015)

Amano shrimp made short work of mine...


----------



## Lukmana91 (26 Aug 2015)

How about red fire shrimp?


----------



## FIsh i (26 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the link I'm going to try and remove most keeping the wood in the tank see if this keeps it at bay! Still not sure why this has sprung up now as it's been in my tank for over a year! This hobby is full of challenges for sure,
Smiles
Justin


----------



## FIsh i (6 Oct 2015)

Still got this stuff on my wood any ideas guys


----------



## parotet (7 Oct 2015)

Hi all

IME shrimps did not the expected job, so most of the fungi I had was scrapped inside the tank and then siphoned. I was told it was not harmful for critters (actually shrimps grazed on it) but I did not like it and I was not sure if it was found to feed algae somehow. My guess is that if you disturb it (continuous scrapping), the fungus will not grow anymore. I would not use glut, it's like killing flies with bombs...

Jordi

PS. I had this problem with several woods (bought and collected in the countryside). It has nothing to do with real or not real manzi. The only way I avoid fungi is letting the driftwood cure in my terrace pond for weeks... Probably all this happens in the pond. Then a light scrubbing before introduce it to the tank is enough.


----------



## alto (8 Oct 2015)

FIsh i said:


> Still not sure why this has sprung up now as it's been in my tank for over a year!


I had this experience recently as well - o.l.d  ironwood that decided to support fungus/mold ... fortunately shrimps cleaned it up in 3 days  & it's back to it's usual spotless state.


----------



## FIsh i (8 Oct 2015)

Thanks guys I'll keep scrapping it off, the stuff grows fast-next move let it grow out for a bit then attakkkkkkkkkkkkk➿


----------



## alto (8 Oct 2015)

Perhaps I should mention that I added ~50 shrimp - I'd started a rescape, which got stalled with wood & no plants & no shrimp for a month or so, while I waited for plants to arrive, then shrimp (fortunately only a few days after the plants) ... so by then, the fungus was really quite "_Nice"  _(I might've pulled the wood & scrubbed but then plants etc finally arrived)
I picked up shrimp directly from the shipping bags, so they were quite hungry when added to the tank - quite amazing how clean the wood was after only 12h .. I suspect the shrimp army is why wood looks v.e.r.y clean.
Shrimp are a mix of Tiger, Blue Cherry, & 'Bumblebee'


----------

